# iPhone 6 Plus Time Lapse - Flying over the Alps at 34'000 ft



## Half Way To Nothing (Oct 1, 2014)

I took the iPhone 6 Plus to work and have been playing around with the Time Lapse mode. Now it's not a 5d3, however it is idiot proof and very fast to use.

Here is the result! (Best viewed in HD)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1R1sEOvOCak


----------



## dkaiser (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello,

the beginning of you video is very nice, but already a bit shaky. 
At the end (where probably a faster time-lapse mode was used?) it gets too shaky in my opinion.

I would recommend testing the Hyperlapse app by Instagram next time (https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/hyperlapse-von-instagram/id740146917?mt=8)
This app uses the data of the gyroscope of your iPhone to add stabilization. You also have the ability to set the speed after recording (1x to 12x) and you can preview different speeds before saving so you're able to see what works best...

By the way, don't worry, you don't need an Instagram account and you can save the files just on your phone without having to upload them anywhere.


----------



## Half Way To Nothing (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks for the link.

It was a little turbulent so the Aircraft was rocking!


----------



## Half Way To Nothing (Mar 30, 2015)

Does anyone know of a suction mount that holds an iPhone?

Was over Greenland a few days ago and took the video below.. (Best in HD)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TcbkmkaWmk


----------



## JoFT (Apr 15, 2015)

Half Way To Nothing said:


> Does anyone know of a suction mount that holds an iPhone?
> 
> Was over Greenland a few days ago and took the video below.. (Best in HD)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TcbkmkaWmk




I looks great! How did you hold the iPhone?


----------

